# using paneling as flooring????



## darlene62876 (Oct 11, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has ever used paneling as a less expesive way to fix up a floor without spending hundreds of dollars on hardwood flooring.. 
or is it even possible? I've got two dogs and keep going through carpet. And  I just don't want linoleum.


----------



## FirTrader (Oct 11, 2005)

That would scratch up in about 5 minutes, and just look terrible.  You'll do WAY better to find the cheapest laminate floor available (like, under $1 per square foot) and throw that down.  There are lots of factory seconds, and defect grade floors that are really just about perfect.  I put one in my house, and am very pleased with the result per dollar spent.

There are people who manage to varnish up plywood, OSB, or other sheet materials with some success.  I'm not too sure what the long-term situation for those floors would be... looks kinda funky for awhile though...


----------



## sonofthesoil (Oct 14, 2005)

Ever thought about poured concrete floor?  What room are you going to put the flooring down on?  For my money, if you are going with a new floor, try some of IKEA's flooring materials - very simple to install, as I recall.


----------



## classy1 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just found an ad in my e-mail - Lumber Liquidators - looks interesting, may be exactly what you are seeking - lumberliquidators.com


----------



## tgail67 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, I am going to try the paneling thing.  I have some sort of pretty paneling on my walls.  I just bought a mobile home, very old and got it for practically nothing, but I can't afford decent floors for a few months, so I am tearing out some walls and am going to put the paneling down on the floor and put some varnish or poly urethane on it.  I was going to paint the sub-floor, but I think I will try the paneling, just in the living room.  I have one old cocker and some cats, I don't think it will be too bad for a few months.  Will update after I use it and let you know.


----------

